# Back paws in between toes sore



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, could anyone help as to why my dog is sore in between his back toes and licks them a lot and anything i can try before i take him to vets , thank you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

check carefully that he has nothing in them first bathe them in hibiscrub solution if you have got it or salt water if not make sure there is nothing nasty there like a little abcess try putting on a little antibiotic powder I have used the stuff for athletes foot - mycota powder but you must make sure that you are not missing any little cuts scrapes or anything that has worked its way in between the pads


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

thornit can be good if its a fungal infection


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i use sudocrem it works wonders (and is great if you get sunburn to)


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

chaya gets sore feet but she gets it through licking hers she is obssed sometimes, i just wash them in luck warm water and put sudocrem on them


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all, thank you for the advice i have washed them and usung sudocrem see if that works first , i have also written down the other advice, i think Jazz gets it from licking them too, hes always licking his back paws , thank you so much i love this forum always can get some help


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

some dogs will also lick thier paws if they are stressed , I never knew this to be the case untill my old dog did it to the point where his front paw was red raw and i read up on a bit of dog psycology , on the other had it could just be a bit of a sweat rash ,


----------



## ferretylesley (Apr 29, 2012)

I have the same problem and have tried the sudocrem only used a small amount but he is still licking his paws and has been very sick this morning x


----------

